# ,

## kolizey

:              ?

----------

-   ?       㳺. , ,     볺? ҳ? ٳ?   ?

----------


## AnnaVel

, .... ,     .           ,       ...., ,    . , ,     ,  ,  ,  ...     . ,       -           ,          .

----------

,            ,     ,        ,           .

----------


## kolizey

**,      100    ,          ,      .         ,      :) *cethy*,    ,    ,    ,       ...      ,        .    :)

----------

,   ,    ,        .  
  ,   ,       )))
      (  )              ,        .

----------

,     .
             .      ,  , ,  ,

----------

> ,      .         ,      :)

       ,  " "  ?   __ .          ,  ?
         ,     ? -...
    ,   㳺       .  ,      --- -..,      .

----------

,   ,       !))

----------


## kolizey

** ,               ,        ,     :)

----------


## Rinka

㳺.          (    ),   ...     ,      "",                .        .        ,   -    .         ,     .      ,      .
   㳺   ?  ,        (((

----------


## kolizey

,      ,  - - .             ,          .   ,           ,          ,    "" ... ,  , , ..          .

----------

> ,      ,  - - .

    ,   㳺,    (  ,   )        ?  ""  "ͳ"?   ?

----------


## AnnaVel

..   ,     ,  ,         -     ,     .          ...

----------


## RAMM

-  .    . 
... , ...
...
      .            .   ,      ,   .  http://www.mircosmo.info/articles/id...e_krasoti.html

----------


## Profi

,         ,                 ,     .   ,      .        .

----------


## kolizey

*Profi*,      ?

----------

.  .

----------


## kolizey

,        :)

----------


## Aspid

,   .
, ,   - ,  .   .   ,       . 
 ,  .

----------

*Aspid*,  , -    - . :693315

----------


## formaline

Aspid
   ,      ,   ,     )))
    ,    (     )
    .
.: 066 455 16 08

----------


## actrise

.    .
               ....

----------



----------


## _

" !" -

----------


## Aspid

. 
   ,         ?
   ?

----------

*Aspid*,    ,               ,   ,      ,     .

----------


## master

" ,   㳺,    (  ,   )        ?  ""  "ͳ"?   ?"  
,     .     ,    .
    (),    -    
      .         .
          (   )       
     .  -

----------


## VitaliyUKR

-        !

----------


## Matveyeva

● ●      -    2013 -      ● ●  
      ,   ,    !!! 
-   . 27-28 ! 
     . 066 4551608 -

----------

